# Just A Tad



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2017)

You got dust in yer tube?













dusttube.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 7, 2017


















dusttube1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 7, 2017






Its 615am, going to be windy today so i'm getting a jump on a bit of cheese.













dusttube3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 7, 2017


----------



## tripleq (Jan 7, 2017)

Hilly Molly, what did you use, a hydraulic press to stuff the tube? 

Just let me know what time to bring the crackers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

I always wondered if dust would work in the tube.

I've got a ton of dust that is just sitting here.

I think you should have waited until tomorrow to smoke your cheese.

Gonna be cool & perfect for cheese.

But I'm doing ribs tomorrow, go figure!

Stay warm Buddy!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I always wondered if dust would work in the tube.
> 
> I've got a ton of dust that is just sitting here.
> 
> ...


Yeah wanted to get it done early. 74* right now.

I thought Florida didnt want to play winter


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

The temp is starting to drop quickly.

It's 65 here now, and were getting some rain.

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2017)

Wind picking up here. Just took cheese out.

Room temp rest for couple hours.

I elevate the cheese after cold smoking for air circulation.

Just a couple hours smoke for me. Then into a cheesecloth wrap and brown bag for a day or so before vac sealing.













cscht.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 7, 2017


















cscht1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 7, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice color on the cheese!

We are getting some pretty strong showers moving thru here.

Hope they are all rained out by the time they get to you.

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 8, 2017)

Vac sealed and ready for the long wait.













vssch9.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks tasty! I gotta get one of those tube things!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks great!! Nice job 

But I hope it starts snowing on you!!!!! 74* 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  PHSSSSSSS!!!!! Lucky to get above freezing here today now 12 days in a row or so,,, snowing right now LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 10, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Looks great!! Nice job
> 
> But I hope it starts snowing on you!!!!! 74*
> 
> ...


Its been kinda chilly past couple days but they are saying in the upper 70s this week.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 11, 2017)

N, Good color !


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks like something to smoke for sure!

Cheese looks good from here!


----------

